# Maven mit WSDL2Java



## eric (11. Mrz 2008)

Hallo Forum, 

ich verwende das axis2-wsdl2code-maven-plugin, zum generieren der Klassen unter Axis2. Blöd ist nur das bei jedem "mvn compile" der von mir in die Skeleton-Klasse eingefügte Code weggeworfen. 

Wie machen die Experten das?

Grüße


----------



## maki (11. Mrz 2008)

Du änderst die generierten Klassen ab??


----------



## eric (12. Mrz 2008)

Na ich füge meinen Code in die Skeleton an der dafür vorgesehenen Stelle ein. Sonst macht der WS ja nix.


----------



## maki (12. Mrz 2008)

Was steht denn in deiner POM für ein Goal bei dem Plugin?


----------



## eric (12. Mrz 2008)

Der Plugineintrag in der POM sieht so aus:

```
<plugin>
	<groupId>org.apache.axis2</groupId>
		<artifactId>axis2-wsdl2code-maven-plugin</artifactId>
		<version>1.3</version>
		<executions>
			<execution>
				<goals>
					<goal>wsdl2code</goal>
				</goals>
			</execution>
		</executions>
		<configuration>
			<databindingName>xmlbeans</databindingName>
			<packageName>
				de.project.onlineInterface.server
			</packageName>
			<generateAllCalsses>true</generateAllCalsses>
               		<generateServerSide>true</generateServerSide>
			<generateTestcase>true</generateTestcase>
			<syncMode>sync</syncMode>
		</configuration>
</plugin>
```
Das Plugin gehört zur Phase _generate-code_ die immer vor _compile_ ausgeführt wird. Aus meiner Sicht müsste das Plugin, wenn einmal der Source erzeugt wurde, nur bei Änderungen an der WSDL den Code generieren.

Ich erzeug mir die Klassen jetzt wieder per Kommandozeile :-( Trotzdem danke für die Anteilnahme

Gruß


----------



## maki (12. Mrz 2008)

Das goal generate-sources ist natürlich schlecht, ist für zB. XDoclet geeignet.

Was ist denn "generateAllCalsses" und "generate-code"?


----------

